# Latest FreeBSD on CISCO UCS C220 M3 any troubles ?



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi, FreeBSD Gurus!

Is possible some kind of troubles in using latest FreeBSD on CISCO UCS C220 M3 ?

UserGuide

Thanks to all about suggestions and detailed explanations!


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Sunday at 10:21 AM)

Up


----------



## subnetspider (Sunday at 11:28 AM)

This depends on the hardware configuration, e.g. the type of storage controller and network cards.
LSI Raid controllers / HBAs and Intel NICs are generally well supported, but additional information about the parts used would be helpful.


----------

